# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Premier League footballer on 'Countdown'

## Perdita

Premier League footballer Clarke Carlisle has filmed an episode of Channel 4 quiz show Countdown.

The Burnley defender will appear on the programme, which is hosted by Jeff Stelling and Rachel Riley, later this month.

Speaking about his stint on the show, Carlisle told The Sun: "It was fantastic. It's geeky but it's fulfilled a lifelong ambition. I don't think I disgraced myself - that's all I was concerned about."

The sports star, who got give five A*s and five As at GSCE, previously won ITV show Britain's Braniest Footballer.



Would not mind seeing that but won't, I am not home from work in time. Unless they show it on a Friday  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Burnley FC footballer Clarke Carlisle has won his first episode of quiz show Countdown.

The 30-year-old defender beat reigning champion Adam Guest by 89 points to 55 and won a teapot. He scored wins in the second half of the show with seven-letter words 'demonic' and 'dossier'. Carlisle's second show will air on Channel 4 later today.

"It's a lifetime ambition. I can't say it's better than winning a big football game, but it's up there," he told host Jeff Stelling.

The presenter joked: "Your teammates can't take the mickey out of you now."

Carlisle, who gained ten A-grade GSCE's, won ITV1 quiz Britain's Brainiest Footballer in 2002.



DS

----------


## Katy

fair play to him, there are a lot of footballers out there who are clever and should be the role models, i know Onouha who plays for city was wrking on a degree, whether he got it or not i cant remember but its better then the usual stereotype they get.

----------

